# 1DX II Noise test form Raymond Phang



## ahsanford (Mar 21, 2016)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:QImE5wfnkqcJ:www.raymondphang.com/blog/2016/canon-1dx-mk2-versus-canon-1dx-dynamic-range-and-high-iso-comparison/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=au

Noise comparison: 1DX II vs. 1DX.

Photorumors.com said it was taken down but the cached site is still visible.

Question: if it's arriving to buyers this week, why would Canon ask these to come down? I thought the product NDAs were tied to announcement date, not shipping dates.

- A


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Mar 21, 2016)

It was done with a pre-production camera, so that's probably why he can never post those images even after retail units are already shipping. 

It will be interesting to see how DXO reacts if the 1dX II has some sort of industry leading low ISO DR, or Nikon/Sony forums getting trolled about their ancient sensor tech.


----------



## Diko (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.



PhotographyFirst said:


> It will be interesting to see how DXO reacts if the 1dX II has some sort of industry leading low ISO DR, or Nikon/Sony forums getting trolled about their ancient sensor tech.


It depends if in this particular model's CMOS there are signal amps on chip already. 

You know: *DxO* test the sensor only ignoring half of the Canon's logic before the end RAW image output. Ergo the evaluation is injustice for Canon up to now. We';ll see. The Canon's CEO said that they will change that.


----------

